# Gaggia Brera - good coffee but........



## Erky32 (Jun 10, 2020)

After 12 or more good years enjoying coffee from 2 Gaccia Syncrony bean-cup machines, the second finally failed (later found out to be furred up pump-heater water delivery pipe - now repaired!) so I was advised by the vendor to replace with a Brera, as an evolution of the Syncrony. When I received it my happiness was mixed & short lived. It looks good, neat & businesslike and was quickly set up to deliver its first coffees. The machine was quiet, the coffee was good, no problems with crema & flavour. But, then the alarms started! - needs more water!, drip tray full!, need to empty spent grains!. A forever cycle of activity required to keep the machine working - not good for party coffee making! ....it needs a permenantly connected recharge & discharge system! When left to automatically power-down, it also discharges gradually all the water reservoir into the drip tray.

I basically think the machine has a fault so after a week of recommended checks & descaling routines I finally asked the vendor for a refund because it was faulty. The vendor, Caffe Italia, would not give a refund, even after less than 2 weeks, and would only offer to inspect it for a charge of £88 (the cost of return shipping) under warranty. Needless to say I will never buy from them again, because essentially that charge kills their warranty altogether.

I would be interested to know if anyone else has experienced similar problem with this machine and found a solution.


----------

